
Ask HN: Is Apple VR going to happen? - Jommi
Apple&#x27;s conference is soon. The question is simple: Do you think Apple will join the Virtual Reality game?<p>It would be cool to get some discussion going on this topic, so back your answers with logic and facts!<p>Some links:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.do&#x2F;bP4nr
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.macrumors.com&#x2F;roundup&#x2F;apple-vr-project&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uk.businessinsider.com&#x2F;apple-is-getting-into-vr-in-a-big-way-2016-2?r=US&amp;IR=T
======
jp555
I feel Magic Leap's "digital light field signal" might just be the
breakthrough we need to make multi-hour VR/AR not only comfortable, but
delightful. I think we're still fiddling with PocketPCs and Magic Leap will be
the "iPhone" moment. Apple would then just move to integrate the tech into
their products, just like they do with OEM LCDs & OLEDs today.

~~~
hanniabu
Light fields are awesome technology in general. I can't wait to see how that's
integrated to make existing technologies better.

